# New shelf



## Tony14 (Dec 12, 2006)

Heres a new shelf i got from my grandpa. I just finished setting it all up.


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 12, 2006)

I really like the mirror background but that makes it hard to take pics with the flash...Heres the bottom shelf. Note the cobalt bottle from bikegoon's silent auction is in the middle.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 12, 2006)

Very Nice display Tony. You have some really nice bottles there.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice display that looks great!


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------

